# Sticky  Dilution Ratios - Images and Excel worksheet attached



## CPU

Hi All,

I'm just getting back into detailing again after work took over and have been enjoying reading the forums and the Detailing World Youtube channel.

Anyway to the thread. I was looking for dilution ratios and found a few but not what I really wanted. A decent download to laminate, so I made one.

I have attached two charts to download. One is English (ml) and one is American (oz). I have basically put both back to back and done one lamination so I just turn it over depending on what bottle i'm using.

I have also attached a link to a dropbox folder called Detailing World. This will take you to the full Excel file that I created to make the charts.

Feel free to download it from the button in the top right hand corner. It's simple to use and will allow you to pick any size bottle you want and it will give you the ratios. You can change colours or anything else you like really, any trouble just drop me an email. I hope these are of some use to people.

Thanks

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vsmcv8j7g5c0fsb/Dilution_Ratios.xlsx?dl=0


----------



## Steveom2

Thanks for that


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Nice! Thank you.


----------



## noidea0

CPU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just getting back into detailing again after work took over and have been enjoying reading the forums and the Detailing World Youtube channel.
> 
> Anyway to the thread. I was looking for dilution ratios and found a few but not what I really wanted. A decent download to laminate, so I made one.
> 
> I have attached two charts to download. One is English (ml) and one is American (oz). I have basically put both back to back and done one lamination so I just turn it over depending on what bottle i'm using.
> 
> I have also attached a link to a dropbox folder called Detailing World. This will take you to the full Excel file that I created to make the charts.
> 
> Feel free to download it from the button in the top right hand corner. It's simple to use and will allow you to pick any size bottle you want and it will give you the ratios. You can change colours or anything else you like really, any trouble just drop me an email. I hope these are of some use to people.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vsmcv8j7g5c0fsb/Dilution_Ratios.xlsx?dl=0


Thanks for that, I have just downloaded it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CPU

noidea0 said:


> Thanks for that, I have just downloaded it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Excellent, did the download work ok?


----------



## noidea0

CPU said:


> Excellent, did the download work ok?


Sorry only just seen your reply.
Yes I downloaded it to my Dropbox account, I forgot to print it out and laminate it today. I will do it tomorrow.
Thanks again 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Handy to have for the garage - brain tends to work at a different pace at the weekend


----------



## 1984clg

Fantastic!


----------



## LeeH

Very handy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steveom2

Brilliant thanks for sharing 👌


----------



## jcooper5083

Really useful post - thank you


----------



## TheAnalogKid

Saved a lot of maths headaches. Thanks.


----------



## DistortedVision

The Dropbox link is dead. Can someone please repost?

Many thanks.


----------



## noidea0

I will upload it from my work PC on Monday, unless someone else has it in the meantime.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSpec

thank you


----------



## DistortedVision

noidea0 said:


> I will upload it from my work PC on Monday, unless someone else has it in the meantime.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Many thanks!


----------



## noidea0

Finally remembered!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/98x4d5h479bhhv8/Dilution_Ratios.xlsx?dl=0


----------



## neilparmar

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Eteris

Thanks for the re-upload, this will come in handy :thumb:


----------



## Podie

Printing this out and laminating it in the office! Will be up in the garage on Saturday!


----------



## blademansw

I posted a different version to this back in 2019, but that seems to have disappeared with the forum move (Or I can't find it because I am an idiot)
It goes to higher volumes and dilution ratios (think shampoo and big buckets etc), but doesn't cover the lower dilution ratios as well as the one @CPU posted.








Blade's Dilution Calculator.xlsx


Microsoft Excel Workbook



1drv.ms





I've got it laminated up and stuck up on the wall  
Metric only though I am afraid!


----------



## IvorB1H

Just what I was looking for 🤣👌


----------

